# Help with Tokina Tele-converter for Canon S2 IS



## kshahin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi,​ 
I wish I had come across this site before buying a tele-converter for my Canon. Oh well.​ 
I have bought a Tokina 3x tele-converter for my Canon S2 IS. I chose this tele-converter over the one made by Canon for this camera for reasons of price and greater zoom (3x vs. 1.5x). Unfortunately, the minute I put the tele-converter on, the image quality just goes down the drain.​ 
Here is a sample of what I mean. I took these two pictures at the same time of the same subject: the moon.​ 
Without the tele-converter and at full 12x optical zoom, the image looks somewhat sharp​ 



 
and here is what I get with the tele-converter on, and with full optical zoom (nothing but garbage):​ 


 
Both times I used manual exposure and appeture settings. Am I doing something wrong or does this lens just suck ? Is there any type of filter (or camera settings) that I can use to correct this ?​ 
Also, if there is no hope in getting usable images out of this lens, could someone please tell me if the Canon 1.5 tele-converter (or any other one for that matter for the S2 IS) would give good image quality. I am seriously considering this option.​ 
By the way, here is the Tokina tele-converter that I am having trouble with​ 


 
Appreciate your input.​ 
Cheers.​


----------



## Pirate (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a Tokina 2x for my dslr, and I know that due to the loss of f_stops that I normally have to use manual focus to achieve the sharpness that I am looking for. Is manual focus an option for the camera that you  have ?


----------



## kshahin (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Pirate.

I did use manual focus to get the moon images posted above. Auto focus did not work with or without the tele-converter.

I am away at the moment (visiting family in Calgary), but as soon as I get back home I have one more thing left to try with this lens, not sure if it's going to solve the problem though.

I have just noticed that the Canon S2 IS has a converter setting, with three options: 

a) NONE (default), 
b) Tele TC-DC58B (the one made by Canon for this camera)
c) Wide WC-DC58A (Also made by Canon)

I did not know about this option when I took those photos. Do you think the image quality would improve if I set the converter setting to "tele TC-DC58B? (even though this is not the same tele I am using, but the only tele converter option).

If this doesn't work, I will have to start looking for another tele converter. I am considering the TC-DC58B 1.5x, seeing that it is designed by the camera manufacturer. 

Another one I am looking at getting is Raynox DCR-2020PRO 2.2x, more zoom and seems to produce sharp images. (http://raynox.co.jp/comparison/digital/comp_pss2is.htm#dcr-2020pro).

Any thoughts ?

Cheers.


----------



## The Big O (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, I have run into a similar situation that you have. I was recently considering getting a teleconversion lens but not wanting to owe satin my first born child. Joke. Having had bought my S2 IS last Christmas, I have used up several Gb on my poor little computer taking pictures of anything from Football games, to flowers, to almost anything. 

I am sorry to say that I cannot say from experience but from all of the forum that I have already read online. I would come to guess that the teleconversion option on the S2 IS does little to nothing to help out the clarity or image quality. Of course, I hope it works out for you but I would lean on the side that the options wont save you. 

On the other hand, I have found that the Sony VCL-DH1758 is a great lens. I recently bought it due the want. Yes, want meaning mostly on my photographic impulse to WANT MORE POWER. Again, another sad joke. No honestly, I bought the lensmate 58mm adapter (about $30) and the Sony VCL-DH1758 1.7x from beach cameras (about $100). Pretty sturdy build, nice adapter, and good name brand. I would recommend it to any one. Its a nice way to nearly double your zoom.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## The Big O (Oct 26, 2006)

To add one more thing, You should really check the website out.  Its a pretty trustable company.  I have bought several of there adapter for various lenses and filter.  Pretty solid products when pretty nice reviews to look through.  Just another suggestion...

http://www.lensmateonline.com/


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, its funny that I came upon this thread.  I just bought a Canon S2.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 26, 2006)

Oh, I was wondering if you used the flash for this photo? Are you in Auto or Manual mode?


----------



## chris82 (Oct 27, 2006)

I dont think the flash would have been used here oldnavy.when the flash is used "I think" it will only illuminate the surrounding area and not as far as the distance of the moon.


----------



## fmw (Oct 27, 2006)

I think there are a couple issues.  One is that this is not a teleconverter which would fit between a lens and camera body. It is an accessory lens and, as such, can't have very good image quality as you have determined already.  The other issue is that it is a 3X converter.  You can read my review of the 1.4X Tamron teleconverter in the equipment forum.  It is a great product but it is a teleconverter that needs to go between the lens and the camera body.  Also it doesn't have to work nearly as hard as a 3X.

I think you need to conclude that you aren't properly equipped for effective moon photography and move on to other subjects.  Perhaps one day you will have different equipment and can turn your lenses to the sky.


----------

